# Are you kidding me



## B-2 Lawncare

We have been doing clean ups for two weeks solid. And they are calling for 4 to 6 to night.


----------



## xgiovannix12

lol weather at its best


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

xgiovannix12;1993311 said:


> lol weather at its best


Yep lol, I almost posted this on the taking the plows off thread.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mines off and the ballast is out all we had was ice here trees have about 1/4 inch ice on them


----------



## Snow Commandor

I still haven't taken the salter off my truck! been doing clean-ups for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

B-2 Lawncare;1993307 said:


> We have been doing clean ups for two weeks solid. And they are calling for 4 to 6 to night.


You shouldn't be too surprised based on your location.

But yes, it sucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seasonal or push?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

1olddogtwo;1993436 said:


> Seasonal or push?


We have both.


----------



## iceyman

Snow Commandor;1993385 said:


> I still haven't taken the salter off my truck! been doing clean-ups for 2 weeks now.


Took mine off yesterday .. 75 here tmrw!!


----------



## cowbay

Pretty much all our stuff is put away. Better you than me on the continuing snow thing. lol


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Sorry, I'm sure that had to be frustrating as heck. Pretty sure we're done here, been mowing for 3 weeks now.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

Its not uncommon for it to snow in May here, I can remember one time as a kid when it snowed in July. Lol.


----------



## grandview

Better your Buffalo then mine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1993549 said:


> Better your Buffalo then mine.


His Buffalo is way more beautiful than yours.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1993567 said:


> His Buffalo is way more beautiful than yours.


true, my Buffalo is better the GR!:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1993572 said:


> true, my Buffalo is better the GR!:laughing:


Anything with "NY" after it does not meet that criteria.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1993581 said:


> Anything with "NY" after it does not meet that criteria.


better to have NY:laughing: then bird,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1993602 said:


> better to have NY:laughing: then bird,


Screw you, then again,you have Wiener and Bloomberg.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Mark Oomkes;1993625 said:


> Screw you, then again,you have Wiener and Bloomberg.


This alone would be enough for me to stick a for sale sign in my front yard.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1993625 said:


> Screw you, then again,you have Wiener and Bloomberg.


wrong end of the state.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1993631 said:


> wrong end of the state.


Well, I'm not in Kazooie either.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

northern Wisconsin tonight....they need spell check


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1993634 said:


> Well, I'm not in Kazooie either.


spreads his seed all over


----------



## xgiovannix12

grandview;1993645 said:


> spreads his seed all over










:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy

What date are your contracts over


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

ponyboy;1993704 said:


> What date are your contracts over


They start Oct 1st and end may 1st


----------



## ponyboy

Wow
Most by me are November 1st till April 1st


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

ponyboy;1993734 said:


> Wow
> Most by me are November 1st till April 1st


Our first snow this happened on September 15.


----------



## ponyboy

Do you have a mowing season 
I always say I have tons of respect for you guys 
We usually get 1 in November/December then January and February we get like 12 and March maybe 1 
We stop clean ups on December 15 and start March 15 with them again usually 
I'm lazy and spoiled I want to go further south


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

ponyboy;1993823 said:


> Do you have a mowing season
> I always say I have tons of respect for you guys
> We usually get 1 in November/December then January and February we get like 12 and March maybe 1
> We stop clean ups on December 15 and start March 15 with them again usually
> I'm lazy and spoiled I want to go further south


Lol, most years we are just starting spring clean ups. And we by the 2nd week in may we are mowing. I must admit this time of year I am looking forward to some warmer weather, but by August I am ready to start plowing snow. I love being in the tractor at 2am.


----------



## V_Scapes

derekslawncare;1993473 said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Sorry, I'm sure that had to be frustrating as heck. Pretty sure we're done here, been mowing for 3 weeks now.


Wow, we just started cleanups on monday and probably wont be fully mowing for another 2-3 weeks, its the worst when cleanups run into heavy mowing season.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

V_Scapes;1994369 said:


> Wow, we just started cleanups on monday and probably wont be fully mowing for another 2-3 weeks, its the worst when cleanups run into heavy mowing season.


Yep, I offer spring cleanups for the first 2 weeks of the season, after that my leaf bin comes off the back and they are SOL.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

derekslawncare;1994378 said:


> Yep, I offer spring cleanups for the first 2 weeks of the season, after that my leaf bin comes off the back and they are SOL.


Most years we do the same thing.


----------



## PLandscaping

V_Scapes;1994369 said:


> Wow, we just started cleanups on monday and probably wont be fully mowing for another 2-3 weeks, its the worst when cleanups run into heavy mowing season.


The heavy snow season, terrible temps, and march 31 storm really messed up this season's start time. It went from snow to 60 degrees over night. People forget it was snow less than two weeks ago.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

It was only supposed to rain, but woke up to this.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

B-2 Lawncare;1994723 said:


> It was only supposed to rain, but woke up to this.


I hate it when that happens, usually it's "only going to be a dusting" that turns into whoops, 3-4 inches. The panic that you go through when you get up at 2am to check conditions and look out the window to see that really sucks. :realmad:


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

a picture says it all


----------



## grandview

Buffalo Wy only has two seasons,snow and hunting!


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

grandview;1995132 said:


> Buffalo Wy only has two seasons,snow and hunting!


Yep here's my wife last year. OK little buck.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

I was pretty proud of her' she scope ring herself with the first shot and Jack another round in the missing a beat and dropped him.


----------



## BUFF

B-2 Lawncare;1995130 said:


> a picture says it all


My forecast for the next couple days is very similar to yours.
I was at my uncles place in Medicine Bow last week and woke up to about 4-5" on the ground. Laramie got close to 7" with 2-3" on the pavement.


----------

